

Very funny: tech support guy and business user - TY
http://altgate.typepad.com/blog/2008/06/sales-vs-dev.html
Can't help but share this, it is very funny!
======
dkokelley
Very funny. I have a friend who works in IT who will probably appreciate this
very much.

------
fnazeeri
Hysterical...I love the Monster.com site in the background...

------
bkbleikamp
i haven't laughed that hard at a video in a long time...awesome.

